# Niche build custom size different backerboards



## gowings (Nov 10, 2013)

I have to build a custom niche to a narrow sizing to fit an opening. Anyone ever mixed backerboard products. I'd like to use kerdi to make the niche I need depth. Wedi is out of this world for pricing! No space for plywood backer. Then use denssheild or similar on the walls for cost. Homeowners budget won't pay for Kerdi or the Wedi on the walls. Can I build the niche and just use my waterproofing and fiberglass mesh tape to seal the edges of the 2 products where they meet. I can't get the kerdi sealant fix here. Can I use silicone to glue/seal the kerdi together to make my box.


----------



## Tile-guy (Jul 23, 2011)

Why don't you buy the Schluter pre made niches? Just install and waterproof outside with some kerdi band. Building the niche plus using kerdi inside and outside will probable cost the customer allot more. They have them in a narrow size as well. If you need to build it to a certain size I would use Schluter board to build it or if they don't want to pay for it build it out of wood and use densshield and finish it with kerdi everywhere. You could even redguard or HPG over the kerdi to seal everything.


----------



## gowings (Nov 10, 2013)

The redi made kerdi niche is $125.00 here. A 32x60 of kerdi is 39.00.. I've used denshield a lot but that's when I had no depth restrictions. The Kerdi is so user cut friendly for making a box. I've only got 3.5 inches to the tile edge so I need all i can muster. My backing is restricted due a fibreglass shower on the back wall right up against the 3" studs. So I can't even use the backer of the drywall or a plywood backing I usually build before waterproof board is applied to build the niche against. Just trying to gain that extra 1/2 inch. I wonder what that kerdi fix is. Not available here. Weird, HD and Lowes here sells Kerdi everything except that Kerdi fix sealant. Must be a similar product to the wedi caulk I've used before. Wedi here for a 36x60 is 70.00, caulk is 15.00. Yikes

So would I use the kerdi band to seal with the denshield and the Kerdi box or the Fibreglass Alki resistant cloth tape to the kerdi board and denshield with HPG


----------



## Tile-guy (Jul 23, 2011)

Here is a link to the kerdi fix. http://www.schluter.com/schluter-us...Waterproofing/Schluter®-KERDI-FIX/p/KERDI_FIX


----------



## gowings (Nov 10, 2013)

I looked on that site before posting. Didn't see anything on mixing backerboards with Kerdi for waterproofing niches.
Wow! I found the Kerdi Fix online. $30.00 a tube plus shipping.


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

I build a lot of Niches I prefer to custom size them for my convenience
A lot of Durock or Densheld with Hydroflex as the waterproof membrane. I use the non woven fiber reinforcement strips.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

Wedi is my go to. Get over the price! While your still playing with cutting kerdi or waiting for stuff to dry, I'll be done installing the niche in a 1/2 hour. Ready to tile in under an hour.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

1/2" eps foam board, pam-tite hot glue, liquid waterproofing of your choice, tile. Custom sized niche, water proofed, and installed for ~ $20.


----------

